# 2020 US Returns - Warning on Free Fillable Forms and International Filers...



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Free Fillable Forms opened up today, and so as per usual I checked the limitations... and it seems each year it gets worse for the international filer..

TL - DR : don't bother if you live permanently outside the US.






Free File Fillable Forms Military and International Filers | Internal Revenue Service


Specific information for Military and international filers who use Free File Fillable Forms




www.irs.gov





The lowlights...

*Foreign Phone Numbers*

Account Creation - You cannot use a foreign phone number. Without a U.S. phone number, you may not be able to access or recover your account. 
*Forms May Preclude E-filing* - Familiarize yourself the forms you need before you start your return and view the Forms and Limitations page for information on forms that may prevent you from filing electronically. Here are two commonly filed forms that contain limitations. Most limitations involve the inability to attach required statements to the form.

Form 1116 – Foreign Tax Credit 
Form 2555 – Foreign Earned Income
*Foreign Addresses *– Many forms require you to complete a domestic address. (Form 8863, Form 2441 and Schedule C.)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is an interesting article today in the Washington Post regarding "the tornado coming" for the new tax season. https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/02/12/irs-2021-tax-season-issues/

This is behind a pay wall, but the Highlights (or Lowlights) are that the long-time lack of funds and resources for the IRS are really starting to catch up. They are still working on processing 2019 returns, so unless you file electronically, you can expect LONG delays in processing returns and especially getting refunds. 

If this latest round of relief payments is passed, that will no doubt take priority and delay tax return processing even further. 

I will add this one paragraph directly from the article:


> People earning $72,000 or less can get their federal tax returns prepared free. But be sure to go to the IRS website to search for a Free File provider, to avoid a surprise fee for the paid product from the same companies. To search for companies offering Free File, go to _irs.gov/freefile_.


But be sure to use the "wizard" thing to determine which of the Free File offers you qualify for. They continue to limit eligibility in strange ways and for most overseas filers there usually aren't more than one, two or maybe 4 Free File services available.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

A spot check of a couple of the Free File providers shows that they are also requiring a US phone number for (I assume) two factor authentication

One hears that some of these Free File providers intent to offer an alternative form of authentication, later in the filing season, but I will believe it when I see it.


----------

